# Introducing Molly!



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone who helped me name her. She is my first 'tiel and I am so glad I got her! She is a little angel! She steps up like a champ, doesn't bite at all, doesn't scream (so far), and is already letting me touch her head (most of the time) I've taken TONS of pictures, but for time sake I'm not going up upload all of them... here are some of my favorites:











(First Head Scratch)























(Playing with the clicker)











(Playing with the clicker)






















(Nom nom)











(Preening :3)



For more pictures, check out: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.512155768806962.115665.100000376317613&type=1&l=178b76c148


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

You picked a name!  Molly fits. I love the last pic of her preening,
She sounds like the perfect bird!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

A beautiful WF Pied!

Molly is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

Oooh she is a cutey!! 

Congrats on the new bird  I feel like this has been an amazingly fun saga to watch you get your bird, pick her name and everything.

Thanks for sharing this exciting time with us!


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

*Snowy* said:


> You picked a name!  Molly fits. I love the last pic of her preening,
> She sounds like the perfect bird!


I love that picture too! I love watching birds preen, especially their tails. She IS the perfect bird to me. I really hope she takes to clicker training though. I've done some starter clicker training and she doesn't respond to the clicker ever time, but I'm sure she will start to learn.


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

She's so pretty!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Make sure you associate the clicker with something positive. Click, then give millet. Do this repeatedly until when you click she is expecting something good. Then give her millet every other time and slowly take the millet out of the training. Then you can use millet when you feel like it.


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

Shayla Fortune said:


> I love that picture too! I love watching birds preen, especially their tails. She IS the perfect bird to me. I really hope she takes to clicker training though. I've done some starter clicker training and she doesn't respond to the clicker ever time, but I'm sure she will start to learn.


When I first started clicker training with Snowy, it did take a few tries, he got it eventually though.
Snowy makes a face when preening his tail, its so funny.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She is a stunning bird and sounds like such a sweetie! Congrats.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> Make sure you associate the clicker with something positive. Click, then give millet. Do this repeatedly until when you click she is expecting something good. Then give her millet every other time and slowly take the millet out of the training. Then you can use millet when you feel like it.


Yeah, I've been doing that. I've been watching kiliparrot on YouTube ( http://www.youtube.com/user/kiliparrot/featured )


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Molly is gorgeous,I really enjoyed all the pictures of her.I love it when they preen their selves.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is a beauty.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

she's very cute!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Love her name, she is a lovely girl.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Molly is so beautiful  The markings are quite unique. I am glad you are enjoying your new tiel.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Very pretty and I love the name too!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow she's a good looking girl. And love the name Molly.


----------



## bubblej17 (Dec 26, 2012)

hi there, wow what a gorgeous tiel and such a cute name, sorry for sounding a bit dim but how do you clicker teach? ive never heard of this before so just curious x


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww molly is adorable


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Molly is simply adorable ! Congrats and thanks for sharing X x


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

bubblej17 said:


> hi there, wow what a gorgeous tiel and such a cute name, sorry for sounding a bit dim but how do you clicker teach? ive never heard of this before so just curious x


Here's a video about it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbqIvfdSlG8&list=PL_eVA9DtidOu0zrBkw9oF_ElAUXc_30tc

I suggest you watch his other video's as well and check out his site:
http://www.youtube.com/user/kiliparrot?feature=watch
http://trainedparrot.com


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey, is it ok to give Molly plain popcorn that is made with canola oil in a (stainless steel) kettle on a daily basis? She LOVES it and I've been using them as a treat instead of millet because she seems to like it much better.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't think the oil is too good. I air pop mine in the microwave. My tiels love popcorn too 




Hels


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Hels said:


> I don't think the oil is too good. I air pop mine in the microwave. My tiels love popcorn too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of popcorn do you use? I didn't want to use any that has harmful additives/salt.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly just fits her perfectly, love the name & she is a beauty congrats!!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

I buy kernels from the supermarket with no additives in them. I put a handful in a large microwave container with a lid and put them in until I hear them popping. Not energy single kernel pops and I don't leave them too long or they burn. Good luck and happy popping 




Hels


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm late to your post but I wanted to say that she is beautiful. The name is very pretty too. Congratulations. I loved the pictures.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Hels said:


> I buy kernels from the supermarket with no additives in them. I put a handful in a large microwave container with a lid and put them in until I hear them popping. Not energy single kernel pops and I don't leave them too long or they burn. Good luck and happy popping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I used that kind of kernals as well, but I don't have a microwave container. I've seen them before though so I know what they look like, I might get one with my next paycheck if the canola oil does turn out to be bad for her.


----------

